# Me and some friends playing some bach



## whackabass (Jun 16, 2012)

some good ole fashioned bach played by me on bass and friends on accompaniments, hope you enjoy





invention 1 in C piano and bass





invention 2 in Cm guitar and bass





invention 4 in Dm guitar bass piano

also, tell me what you think!


----------

